# Sad News From Minnesota



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing like starting the day with a little humor:









Ralph


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

God willing he will rise again.... Lol


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> God willing he will rise again.... Lol


He did last night, but then slipped on some butter and fell on my dinner plate, so I had to put him out of his pain.  :lol: :lol: 

Larry


----------

